# Makita 2040 planer



## MatthewEOD (Dec 6, 2013)

So I just brought home a new tool. Don't you just love the feeling of having a new tool in the shop? I do. Anyway I drove about an hour and a half from where I live and picked up this Makita 2040 planer that I found on Craigslist.


















When I first saw it I thought it might need a full resto. The pics made it look bad. Get on site to get it and its actually in pretty good shape. It has years of sawdust and grease on it but a little cleaning and it could look good as new. The bad side is it needs new feed rollers. They look terrible, but seems to be par for the course with this machine. 










The reviews on this machine seem to be overwhelmingly good once the feed rollers are fixed. Guess we will see as time goes on. Thats all for now.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you can't find replacement rollers there are places that will refurbish the rollers you have.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Dec 6, 2013)

I plan on having them refurbished. Western roller from Bend Oregon seems to be a top choice.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Matthew, I got mine many years ago at an auction. It's a good planer, I have used it countless hours. I got my rollers recovered by a place in Portland, (Columbia something or other) and nearly 20 years later there is not really any sign of wear. My guess is either that the factory coatings were poor, or people used them to plane finishes, or wood with a lot of pitch, then perhaps used solvents to try to clean them. I say this because my originals were not in good shape and I tried solvents to clean them with and they deteriorated immediately. But the 2040 is a workhorse, and Makita still has the knives, but I don't know for how much longer. Good luck with it.


----------

